# Ugghh on neighbors' dog



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm so sorry you have to put up with that sh*t. Infuriating :angry:


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I stayed home from work today to take care of some personal business and to use one of my 200+ sick days. I am glad I was here to take note that the dog is in the yard unattended and no one is home. Previously I thought the dog was only in the yard when they were home. I will go around the corner again later and see if I can make contact. To my way of thinking the best thing would be for them to train their dog to be appropriate in the house (no optimism there though). Short of that they need to put up a dog run or put the dog on an appropriate tether that prevents it from accessing my fence.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OMG Catherine THAT IS a problem! In my son's prior home he had the same problem and (luckily) he was home when the neighbors 2 pits 'finally' broke through the fence (also 6' privacy) and went after the Golden and the Yellow Lab..........My son chased them back thru the fence and called animal control and they were put on notice as it is a violation to not have control of the animals in your yard! They actually put up a chain link fence on their side of my son's fence because wood fences just kept getting chewed up all the time, so they were good neighbors in in that respect!
I hope your neighbors co-operate in a friendly manner! "Good fences make good neighbors" should really be a law IMO! Lol!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

I hope your neighbor works with you to find a solution - because this is potentially a dangerous situation.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar as of today I am really worried for my birds. If that dog is consistently loose when we are all at work then there is no telling what I would end up finding if it broke through the fence and was able to have at my run and coop without interruption. 

I am going to go back over and see if they are home.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I just got back from talking to the neighbor about the dog. He was nice and he was apologetic from the get go when I told him who I was and that I was there to talk about his dog. I told him that I hoped he would ensure that the dog did not spend long periods of time unattended in the yard and that he take measures to ensure the dog can't reach the fence. Now we will wait and see, but not too long. There were two brand new looking Mercedes Benz in the driveway, so if they have disposable income for those vehicles then they can take care of this problem post haste.

I will update you when there is more to tell. Thanks for your support.


----------



## Bevvie (Jun 17, 2017)

Hope this is resolved quickly. There is no doubt that the dog wants the chickens.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I feel for you went through same thing about 15 years ago here. It became a brawl between me and this 23 year old, finally they left as they were just renting.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm glad you were able to make contact. I'm the one who has the dog that escapes into the neighbors yard and I always feel bad when Francis finds a new way out. Even though she only weighs 17 pounds, I take it just as seriously as if she weighed 77 pounds. I just shored up my fence again with wire. Hopefully that keeps my escape artist in. I really hope you get this sorted out soon. Maybe they'll come take a beginning training class at your club.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Bevvie, I am worried about my girls, but hopefully this will resolve quickly. glorybee they own so no disappearing and I prefer to keep things peaceful, so not planning on any brawling. Click I know what you mean about trying to be an unobtrusive and agreeable neighbor. I periodically give eggs to my closest ear shot neighbors so they don't mind so much about any clucking and squawking.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Glad you were finally able to make contact with the neighbors. I almost had a heart attack with I turned around in my yard and saw a neighbor’s Rottweiler! She was wandering on the street and must have followed a car in. I would be terrified of a pit bull pounding against a shared fence wanting to engage with my dog.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

And *of course* it's a Pit/Pit mix. Poor thing; they have such thin coats and oughtn't be out in that weather. If the dog has no shelter, can you alert Animal Control? Good energy for a healthy, friendly solution all the way around.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Streetcar, the rain had mostly stopped by the time I heard the dog outside, but I will keep an eye on such things about the dog's husbandry. And yes, why always a pit/pit mix? I doubt they will take the dog to a class.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Since we are discussing neighbor’s dogs, I finally discovered the name of the breed of the pair that DH helped wrangle back to their yard. He said, they were large and looked expensive. Giant Schnauzers! Thank goodness they are a few houses away, because when they are in their yard, they bark non-stop. Loudly!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

They are terriorists after all, so I'm not surprised at antics from them. One of the teams at the clinic I attended with Javelin last week was a woman with a giant schnauzer. She also has a schnoodle (giant schnauzer poodle) who she brought to the intermediate and advanced obedience workshops last year. I suppose to some extent it is on the dogs, but I also think she is just a terrible handler (I got partnered up with her at the intermediate workshop with Javelin and she just could not do as I asked her to, worse than not having someone to work with IMO), her dogs are awful. She has very poor control of them, especially the schnauzer who Brenda ended up putting a head halti on after which we all had to wait for him to stop writhing on the floor for 10 minutes trying to get it off. Why do some people pick dogs they have no human temperament match for?


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)




----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh no, there is a schnoodle (giant schnauzer poodle) in my obedience and rally class and this dog is wonderful.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Skylar said:


> Oh no, there is a schnoodle (giant schnauzer poodle) in my obedience and rally class and this dog is wonderful.


Skylar I think this is mostly about the handler. She is sort of out there in terms of following directions.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Giant Schnauzers are Working Group and sadly that is exactly the problem with our neighbor GS’s and the equally vocal Australian Shepherd next door - nothing to do. Like the pit bull behind the fence.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

We had a woman with a Giant Schnauzer at class, too. She got the dog because she fell in love with the "look". The dog was wicked smart, the woman was not. As for pairings, my sister is one of the smartest people I know. She chooses to work with Anatolian Shepherds, because of her work hours. She works long hours and wanted a dog that would be happy on its twenty acres all day. Here is a photo of her latest baby at his first therapy dog visit. My sister has the right temperament to deal with Anatolians.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I have neighbour dog (and kid) issues too and it sucks. My neighbours have an 'illegally placed' kid play structure that is right up against the 5ft fence we share. The platform is about a foot below the fence so when the kids are on there they can easily stare down into my yard, and they love to attempt to pet Asher over the fence. Asher LOVES this and gets super excited and distracted so when I need a quick potty break it doesn't happen cause he's jumping up at the fence trying to be pet. It would be very hard to train him when they are out as the distraction is immense.
And then, especially when the kids are out getting Asher all excited, their dog gets up on the play structure and then leaps from the play center into my yard so their pee break or my agility practice or anything else is out the window and I have to rush my dogs inside and their dog is fear aggressive so I can't get it out of my yard they have to come over and get it. It's jumped into my yard probably 5-6 times now (I just moved in last summer).
They did put up a solution which worked fairly well all winter. They put an xpen up at the base of the structure to keep the dog off, but of course now that the weather is starting to get nicer the kids are coming outside to play more and when they are on the play structure they aren't keeping the xpen closed and so of course the dog jumped into my yard again. 
The xpen also doesn't keep the kids from attempting to pet Asher over the fence.
I REALLY want to place a solid fence/board thing to prevent both things from happening but it would look seriously bizarre having a solid 4ft board sticking up over the 5ft fence for like 10 feet along the top of the fence...


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mysticrealm that just stinks big time. Have you been able to speak to them generally about all of this? Like is that why they put the ex pen around the play structure? If you can't make any headway on getting them to move the play structure in a neighborly way perhaps a letter noting that you will refer this situation to the zoning board would get them to move it.

I generally try to do things in as friendly a way as I can, but their dog jumping into your yard would be the straw that broke the camel's back for me. What about calling the police or Animal Control when that happens if the nice person solutions don't yield results as another idea.


----------



## reraven123 (Jul 21, 2017)

I guess I have been really lucky in the neighbor department! Back when I had two Giant Schnauzers the woman next door moved out and I was kind of worried about who might move in there. I have a chain link fence around my yard, but was worried about kids who might tease my dogs thru the fence. I was really worried when a couple with two boys 8 and 11 moved in. One day the dogs were out and started barking. I quickly went out and found that the neighbor kids had a bunch of friends over and were playing loud active kid games next door. Just as I got there one of them started yelling at my dogs to be quiet. Not a problem, I was going to bring them in the house anyway, but one of the two boys shouted at his friend, "don't you yell at those dogs!" I thanked whatever gods might be most heartily, and also my neighbors who were raising their kids right. 

One of those Giants was my Novice A dog, and the only dog I have shown. He got his VCD2 title and was a top 10 Giant Schnauzer in agility in 2004. He also passed a herding instinct test.

Mister Rochester CGC CD CDX NA NAJ OA OAJ NAP NAPJ TD VCD2

He also had a few excellent legs in agility and had shown in utility.

They can be wonderful dogs but are NOT for the weak or the fainthearted or those who want a showpiece. They are a LOT of work and MUST be kept busy.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow, VCD2 with your novice A dog! Congratulations on that. I hope to get a tracking title with Lily which would make her a VCD1 (she is my novice A too). I have seen one or two other nice working standard and giant schnauzers, but the woman who had the GS at the workshop last week is a really weak and inconsistent handler. It is hard to imagine her getting very far with him even though the people she trains under are very accomplished both in exhibiting (think NOC) and are excellent instructors. I am glad she is not my neighbor and yes those neighbors of yours did a great job with their boys.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Bevvie, I am worried about my girls, but hopefully this will resolve quickly. glorybee they own so no disappearing and I prefer to keep things peaceful, so not planning on any brawling. Click I know what you mean about trying to be an unobtrusive and agreeable neighbor. I periodically give eggs to my closest ear shot neighbors so they don't mind so much about any clucking and squawking.


I see your point


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

lily cd re said:


> Mysticrealm that just stinks big time. Have you been able to speak to them generally about all of this? Like is that why they put the ex pen around the play structure? If you can't make any headway on getting them to move the play structure in a neighborly way perhaps a letter noting that you will refer this situation to the zoning board would get them to move it.
> 
> I generally try to do things in as friendly a way as I can, but their dog jumping into your yard would be the straw that broke the camel's back for me. What about calling the police or Animal Control when that happens if the nice person solutions don't yield results as another idea.


I haven't really talked to them too much. I don't see the adults much and since they have several kids the parents are off doing a lot of driving kids to and from things I think.
I run a business out of my house and though I'm legal and went through all the proper steps the business can still be shut down if we get neighbour complaints so I try to keep to myself but be friendly. I definitely can't/won't do anything to get zoning or anything involved.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Mysticrealm, your Asher must look irresistible with his bright show bands and happy spirit to those kids. I would do a charm offensive with the neighbors, take Asher along and ask as nicely as possible for them to contain their dog. Enlist the kids’ help. Never too early to learn what a Canadian GCH Specials poodle looks like and I think they really want to meet him


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Mysticrealm it is too bad you think you can't go to your local authorities if you have a legitimate problem. If you have been approved to run your business in your house, but have a dog regularly throwing itself into your yard you should be able to enlist help to fix that problem.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

In MD as long as it is not on a permanent foundation, if on skids, you can put a shed right up to the property line, if sheds are allowed, which I hate. I think all structures should meet all required setbacks.


----------



## mashaphan (Sep 4, 2014)

Makes me glad my neighbors are FAR away-highway behind,field in front, and 2000' of road frontage. HAVE had 2-3 sheep ,3 cows,and 3 geese wander by, but.... And even with that, I have a 6' solid fence-we also have deer, coyotes..well,you get the picture:angel2:

Martha et al


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I would happily trade that dog for some sheep and cows. Things seem better so far BTW.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> They are terriorists after all, so I'm not surprised at antics from them. One of the teams at the clinic I attended with Javelin last week was a woman with a giant schnauzer. She also has a schnoodle (giant schnauzer poodle) who she brought to the intermediate and advanced obedience workshops last year. I suppose to some extent it is on the dogs, but I also think she is just a terrible handler (I got partnered up with her at the intermediate workshop with Javelin and she just could not do as I asked her to, worse than not having someone to work with IMO), her dogs are awful. She has very poor control of them, especially the schnauzer who Brenda ended up putting a head halti on after which we all had to wait for him to stop writhing on the floor for 10 minutes trying to get it off. Why do some people pick dogs they have no human temperament match for?



I fell hard for the breed in 2008-2009, when Spirit was out with Taffe McFadden, and even got to meet that stunning girl at GGKC, thanks to the ever gracious Mrs. McFadden. What a dream of a dog. Terriers are so wonderful and so not for everyone, especially a terrier and working dog in one. Not sure I'd be the right match myself, but could be if I had a car and more disposable income. I've a small bucket list of breeds I'll never own but would adore to; there are some similar breed characteristics though much disparity in Groups . Happily, Poodles left that list and jumped to actual in 2012   .

We have a GS living a couple blocks down and I'm always overjoyed to see him and his owner on mornings they're out front when I walk by. His presence is extraordinary, as is his bond to his owner. There's no question from his aura that there is a one dog security team in force, yet he's so lovely and welcoming to me, albeit in a dignified manner. Oliver has snarked at him due to his size :argh:, so we keep walking if it's a weekend and my dear boy is with me.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

As an update this morning while I was trying to catch my last loose chicken the dog threw itself against the fence once and was immediately reprimanded, so I guess they watch it when it is loose in the yard now. I also noticed it outside on their upper level deck the other day, so I guess when nobody can keep an eye on things but they don't want it in the house they put it on the deck. The house is a high ranch and the deck has no steps down to the yard so no chance for it to let itself loose in the yard unless the dog is stupid enough to want to jump the rail and take a 12-14' fall.

This is not wonderful for the dog who is clearly one of the millions of emotionally, intellectually deprived dogs in this country left to turn annoying to its people who treat it as a self maintaining creature rather than doing meaningful play and training. At least it is an improvement for us.


----------

